# Working Title: The latest in the fire emblem series



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 19, 2015)

The latest in the fire emblem series

So I dunno about y'all, but I'm pretty excited about this news. This is like one of my best loved franchises.  And i do love tactical rpg gameplay. It's my favorite genre especially mixed with really good story telling. 

So since I don't see a thread about this new entry to the fire emblem franchise.. i decided to make one so that maybe it can be discussed to some extent.

[video=youtube_share;Pz2LJ-4DDWU]http://youtu.be/Pz2LJ-4DDWU[/video]

From the looks of the trailer.. looks like it's finally gonna have a feudal japan thing going on. And I'm excited about this new classes they may introduce. Maybe ninjas and shrine priestesses. 
And most importantly... they now come with feet!

I'm also rather curious about heaving  shin kibayashi  behind the story. He has done some great mystery thriller manga in psychometer b Eiji, detective academy q, kinda ichi case files and bloody Monday.  So I'm looking forward to how he'll  be handling the story for this new entry. 

So what are your thoughts about this game? When dya think it'll come out?


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Jan 19, 2015)

Definitely Interested!
great series - agree with the feudal Japan aspect - I wonder if they are going to blend japanese mythology and folklore into the story. Looks like it has potential!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 19, 2015)

Super excited for this! Fire Emblem is one of my favorite game series, like in my top three! I think in the US it probably won't come out until 2016. I'd be surprised if it came sooner than that, considering how long it took to localize Awakening.

I'm definitely interested in the east vs. west thing. It seems like they're going back to a Radiant Dawn-type story, where you see both sides of the conflict. I hope there's more strategy and variety (in the map design) to the game than in Fire Emblem Awakening, although the trailer didn't really show off anything special in that sense.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 19, 2015)

I totally forgot about how radiant dawn worked. Lol. And speaking of radiant dawn. I really wish they bring back the laguz.  Caineghis and giffca and mordecai. woof. The taguel were good and all. But I prefer my big cats. Hehe. 

Also from what I gather.. choices in this game would significantly affect the flow of the story. Branching story line and multiple endings sound possible. And somehow. I wish they bring back the alternate story post game they did with hector's campaign back in the first fire emblem gba.  

I also wish they add more strategy elements. The pair up system really made awakening quite easy. I do like how they switch from grid view to combat animation this time around. It really looks like yer fighting in the place itself. 

And hopefully we see it sooner. Like maybe fall 2015 considering how well awakening did.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 19, 2015)

There will at least be dragon people, 'cause there always is. But I hope there's more furries, too.

A branching storyline sounds plausible given what we know. I'm less sure about multiple endings though. I think this'll be a thing where you have to choose a side, but no matter what side you choose, the story will end the same way because the conflict will be overshadowed by something bigger. 

I wouldn't say Awakening was easy... at least on Lunatic and Lunatic+. And especially on classic mode! But, the game always had the same objectives and the enemy usually rushed you in the same way. I think it'd be cool and terrifying to see enemies pair up, which could balance the system better, but I don't think that'll happen. 

The transition is awesome, definitely one of the coolest improvements from Awakening. I also liked that mage-type class who used an ice spell. I think she's a summoner!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 19, 2015)

SirRob said:


> . I think it'd be cool and terrifying to see enemies pair up, which could balance the system better, but I don't think that'll happen.


this really needs to be a thing or a big nerf to pairing up cause it got pretty crazy later on. though i do like the system and awakening wasn't easy by any means.
also i wonder if this game will have eugenics like awakening did.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2015)

I loved the children system in Awakening, but I hope something takes its place this time around. Just to make it feel more like its own game. And to open up the possibility for more gay characters.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 20, 2015)

SirRob said:


> There will at least be dragon people, 'cause there always is. But I hope there's more furries, too.
> 
> A branching storyline sounds plausible given what we know. I'm less sure about multiple endings though. I think this'll be a thing where you have to choose a side, but no matter what side you choose, the story will end the same way because the conflict will be overshadowed by something bigger.
> 
> ...



Well maybe not multiple endings. But I would like to have an alternate storyline like the one they did with hector back in fe 7. That would make good post game content. Which I find lacks in the more recent fire emblem games. I'd also like for branching chapters and branch only characters to make a return. Stuff like those in the first fire emblem game where ye ha to have either higher level mages or fighters to determine which chapter ye go and character ye recruit.

And it wasn't easy at the start I admit. But as ye progress.. the pairing becomes really op. It took out strategy all together. Just pair up and yer good to go. I haven't tried doing the Lunatic mode yet tho. 

There were summoners in sacred stones tho. A branching class of the shaman. I'd say it could be ninja or onmyouji.  Miko could be a possibility too but the costume didn't really look like a miko.




SirRob said:


> I loved the children system in Awakening, but I hope something takes its place this time around. Just to make it feel more like its own game. And to open up the possibility for more gay characters.



Yes for more gay characters! Yes for more hot characters too!
The children only worked in Awakening because of the time travel thing so I doubt they'll make a return. They'll prolly think of something new to replace the children system tho. I hope it's creative enough to make it it's own thing.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2015)

Mm, well, Lunatic+ added to the replayability of the game, and we did get the DLC chapters. And recruiting the children and those chapters were side missions. Plus you had all the time you wanted to grind for supports! Awakening had the best post game content in the series, imo. 

Haha, well, you shouldn't call the game easy if you're not gonna try the hardest settings! Different difficulties can give you a completely different experience, especially since there are a lot of differences between Hard and Lunatic in terms of gameplay. 

Yeah, it wouldn't be the same kind of summoner if that's what it was. But that girl reminds me a lot of Sheena from Tales of Symphonia (since she uses cards), and if you look closely the spell actually takes the form of an animal! It could be any of those magical people you listed though, definitely.

Well there could be time travel in this game... I mean there was a 'past' and 'present' established in the trailer, so the possibility is open. But, I guess that's grasping at straws!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 20, 2015)

Never played a fire emblem game before...not sure if its my thing. I love tactical battle games and all but this looks too much like a turn based version of dynasty warriors except your not attacking huge waves of men who never attack you for some reason...no wonder they die so easily.

I'd give this game a try if i had a 3ds but wouldn't be something I'm going to hype for.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah, Fire Emblem is pretty similar to Dynasty Warriors. They're both... video games.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 20, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 20, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Mm, well, Lunatic+ added to the replayability of the game, and we did get the DLC chapters. And recruiting the children and those chapters were side missions. Plus you had all the time you wanted to grind for supports! Awakening had the best post game content in the series, imo.
> 
> Haha, well, you shouldn't call the game easy if you're not gonna try the hardest settings! Different difficulties can give you a completely different experience, especially since there are a lot of differences between Hard and Lunatic in terms of gameplay.
> 
> ...



I personally don't call side quests and dlc post game content since I do all of those (aside from paid dlc) before finishing the game itself. For me, it's a different experience altogether that can only be done after ye beat the game. Like pokemon oras with delta episode. Or ffta with post game missions to unlock the judges story line. Or fire emblem with hector's alternate storyline. Stuff like those.  

I usually grind early and get my characters to max level before going to the next level. Maybe that's why I find it too easy. Lol.

The ice mouse thing actually made me think of onmyouji cause they use familiars. And they also use talismans or sorts for they magic and stuff. But who knows. We could get a completely different thing altogether.  

Either way, I hope they'd do something that really separates it from the other fire emblem series. That enemy pairing up could be awesomely devastating. 



Pingouin7 said:


> Fire Emblem is a game where you control people, and then you kill people, and then you talk to people, and then you finish the game and it's like wow, I just controlled people
> 
> Mad kudos to you if you got the reference



And marry people and have children... 



Spoiler



not sure if yer referencing the Sims tho. First thing that came to mind. Lol.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 21, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, Fire Emblem is pretty similar to Dynasty Warriors. They're both... video games.


They're both shit games.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I personally don't call side quests and dlc post game content since I do all of those (aside from paid dlc) before finishing the game itself. For me, it's a different experience altogether that can only be done after ye beat the game. Like pokemon oras with delta episode. Or ffta with post game missions to unlock the judges story line. Or fire emblem with hector's alternate storyline. Stuff like those.
> 
> I usually grind early and get my characters to max level before going to the next level. Maybe that's why I find it too easy. Lol.
> 
> ...


You REALLY want that hector mode, huh? I can see the appeal of it, but I also think that, it's just content that could have been part of the main game.
It's fine when it's just tacked on after the main game, like with Pokemon, or after completing all the different side quests like in FFTA. But with Hector mode you're basically experiencing the same game all over again for only a couple new chapters and some different dialogue. It's a lot of effort to access something that could have easily been put into Eliwood's story.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 21, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 21, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> They're both shit games.



And what would you call a good game then?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 21, 2015)

SirRob said:


> You REALLY want that hector mode, huh? I can see the appeal of it, but I also think that, it's just content that could have been part of the main game.
> It's fine when it's just tacked on after the main game, like with Pokemon, or after completing all the different side quests like in FFTA. But with Hector mode you're basically experiencing the same game all over again for only a couple new chapters and some different dialogue. It's a lot of effort to access something that could have easily been put into Eliwood's story.



I guess for me, the reason I really want something like hector's story is for the replay valie. It lets ye play the game again but keeps it fresh enough that ye don't have feel compelled to skip stuff cuz ye already know what happens unlike all the new game+ modes in recent games.. In that sense, I think choosing sides at some point in the start of the new fire emblem game will satisfy replay value for me. 



Shadow Jaeger said:


> And what would you call a good game then?



I think he means that these games are the shit! ;3


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 21, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I think he means that these games are the shit! ;3



Yeah i know i just wanted to be really judgemental to whatever he replies with. Then again i don't know why I'm defending both game series i have never played.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess I'm gonna necro this thread bUT since I didn't really wanna make a new one I guess it's alright..

New info for the new fire emblem game! was looking forward to a 2015 release but a fox can dream. Lol. Guess this'll come out at 2016. And looks like we're getting branching stories with different stories and endings. Man I'm so hyped. I think I just saw some ninja moves in that latest trailer. Looks awesome. Aside from the feet. Heh. I do hope there is a lot more character customization choices here. I wanted a big manly brutish guy for my Robin but the choices were so limited. I hope there's an option where you can be from the beast tribe. Here's hoping.

And ive gotten wind of some news that japan will be releasing 2 versions of this game. Fire emblem if white for the hoshido  faction. Which according to Nintendo direct will be the traditional path and will be easier and more suited for beginners. And the fire emblem if black for the nohr faction which will be more complex and challenging. According to the news. It aint confirmed if this will be the same way they'll be releasing fire emblem to the west.  But if they are.. it's totally gonna drain me of my money. they also said if ye buy one, you can get a discounted dlc on the other version. And if ye buy the package there'd be a 3rd dlc. I'm not sure what this extra dlc will be but I hope it's something egood.even better.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

I like Fire Emblem. c:


----------



## SirRob (Apr 3, 2015)

I hope the individual games each have complete content like FE 6 and 7 and isn't just a single game that was hacked up for cash. It'd be gross if they like, treated it as the different routes in 8, but split it up into two games.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 3, 2015)

From what I gather.  The 2 will have different stories. And each at the size of awakening.

Including a third which I have absolutely no idea what it's gonna be about.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 3, 2015)

Both games being the size of Awakening sounds really dubious to me. Awakening is a HUGE game. The chapter count might be the same, but it's all the side content that really makes up the bulk of Awakening. I think the only way both games could achieve such a size without sacrificing that side content, is if there is a ton of identical content between the two.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 3, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Both games being the size of Awakening sounds really dubious to me. Awakening is a HUGE game. The chapter count might be the same, but it's all the side content that really makes up the bulk of Awakening. I think the only way both games could achieve such a size without sacrificing that side content, is if there is a ton of identical content between the two.


It's actually likely to be a massive game. Heck, Donkey Kong and Bravely Default are both much larger than Awakening so there is a chance for a larger FE. Plus Fire Emblem needs to really make sure their games sell good (given that it was almost cancelled) so I doubt they will risk any short cuts.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't doubt it will be massive. I guess my gripe is that, even if both are bigger than Awakening, I don't think both games combined would be even close to the equivalent of two Awakenings. The story might be different, but I think there will be a big overlap in playable characters and support conversations. If I were to get both games, I'm thinking that a lot of what I'd be paying for would be content I already had in one game.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 3, 2015)

the story thing that bugs me is how right now one side looks kind of blatently evil.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 3, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I don't doubt it will be massive. I guess my gripe is that, even if both are bigger than Awakening, I don't think both games combined would be even close to the equivalent of two Awakenings. The story might be different, but I think there will be a big overlap in playable characters and support conversations. If I were to get both games, I'm thinking that a lot of what I'd be paying for would be content I already had in one game.



technically you only need one copy and the other route will be available as discounted dlc.. but that still all speculation since this is just for the japanese version. there is still a chance that we get both versions as one cart here in the west. and maybe even a single cart for all three choices, which i do hope.
as for content.. it was confirmed that each story would have as much content as awakening. so its like two big games. i suppose each would have their own cinematic cutscenes. and maybe their own unique additional content. whats more curious is that white version will be the same as awakening and shadow dragon where more grinding is available as opposed to black being more linear like the traditional fire emblems which i personally like (maybe the arena would make a come back here).. 

and i just realized after watching the trailer again... the avatar's dragon form looks so scrawny compared to previous dragons. just my personal thought since i prefer my dragons meatier. lol. and enemy pairings! OMG.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> the story thing that bugs me is how right now one side looks kind of blatently evil.



well to be fair, the nohr route does say you will be reforming it from the inside.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 12, 2015)

so no there is some new development with this game.

They are adding an easier difficulty which is called phoenix. This one revives the character after the turn. If that doesn't take strategy out, I dunno what will. It's like yer commanding an army if zombies. Lol. Then again. I never played casual in Awakening.  Cuz permadeath=awesome. 

Then there's the other thing that bothers me. They are taking out weapon durability.  Now this one seems really surprising as durability was what always made fire emblem so Fire emblem-y. It really does take out some great deal of planning since you won't have to worry about resources this time. What I'm not sure if this applies to all difficulties or just the new phoenix mode. 

On another note.. since xenoblade chronicles 3d was a port of the Wii game for the new 3ds. I wonder if they'll ever do the same thing for path of radiance and radiant dawn. I don't mind getting my hand on caineghis again. XD


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2015)

I think Phoenix mode is awesome, that way I can marry my waifu faster without having to bother with dumb things like "strategy" or "challenge"


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 19, 2015)

I don't think the marriage option has been confirmed yet. But it would be nice to see that again. I'm still not sure if there will be children characters here again cuz I really liked that one. cuz ye could determine which class the children would be. 

And look they just changed up the weapon triangle. Instead if swords > axes > lances > swords.. it's now swords&magic > axes&bows> lances & concealed weapons > swords & magic. I wish they'd bring back the magic triangle tho. and the anima magic triangle. 

Also. i just found out there are some new classes. Maids butlers and Shinobi. Then I found this:






Great butler. Wow. 

Also. I know some of these voice actors. Lol


----------



## SirRob (May 19, 2015)

I think there's a good chance you'll be able to have some sort of relationship with the characters. Look at how young and attractive they all are. ...Except for the old guy.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 19, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I think there's a good chance you'll be able to have some sort of relationship with the characters. Look at how young and attractive they all are. ...Except for the old guy.


and where do i look at them?


----------



## SirRob (May 19, 2015)

I use serenesforest.net as my go-to place for information about Fire Emblem


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 20, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I think there's a good chance you'll be able to have some sort of relationship with the characters. Look at how young and attractive they all are. ...Except for the old guy.



I dunno. I'd rather have a relationship with the old guy. Lol. XD
I wish they'd bring more buff and woofy dudes to this new game. Awakening really lacked in that department.  Part of what I live about fire emblem are the woofy characters like caineghis and giffca and mordecai and dheginsea and bartre and Garcia and hector and i could go on and on. Lol.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I dunno. I'd rather have a relationship with the old guy. Lol. XD
> I wish they'd bring more buff and woofy dudes to this new game. Awakening really lacked in that department.  Part of what I live about fire emblem are the woofy characters like caineghis and giffca and mordecai and dheginsea and bartre and Garcia and hector and i could go on and on. Lol.


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oO7b-oWl2g&t=6m15s

It's like Pokemon-amie, but with people


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 31, 2015)

GG, FE is dead as good.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 31, 2015)

SirRob said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oO7b-oWl2g&t=6m15s
> 
> It's like Pokemon-amie, but with people



Now I want more buff and woofy characters to abuse this with!  

So there's a my castle thing where ye can be naked in an onsen with yer troops eh.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 3, 2015)

Woof! Foxy got me even more excited. 




Now if there were just some buff foxes around. Kinda like gintarou. Id be so happy. XD


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 10, 2015)

So like I just came across this video and it shows a whole lot of stuff. I'm especially excited about that part at around 4:36. I want to know what class that is! XD

[video=youtube_share;45cSvpxNYeA]Http://youtu.be/45cSvpxNYeA[/video]


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 17, 2015)

So the confirmed title is fire emblem fates for the west. 
And looks like it'll be 2 versions like in Japan.  Fire emblem fates: birthright and fire emblem fates: conquest. 

I guess it didn't go like how I wished it could. I guess the decision to choose which side to be in would be when we buy the game. Oh well. I guess I'll be picking up both games when it comes out.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jun 17, 2015)

2 versions? Damn. I was hoping it wouldn't turn out that way. At least I have someone I can share with. He'll get one and I'll get the other. As long as there are multiple files, s'all's good I guess.

I'm so ready to pet my waifu.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2015)

vomiting profusely (spoilers)


----------



## Misomie (Jun 18, 2015)

SirRob said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oO7b-oWl2g&t=6m15s
> 
> It's like Pokemon-amie, but with people



Lotsa cool stuff. 

However, the female announcer's constant gasping and whatnot was *incredibly* annoying.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 19, 2015)

SirRob said:


> vomiting profusely (spoilers)



Well I guess it's bound to happen. I just hope it makes sense this time around. It made a lot of sense in Awakening.  Which is why I'm not sure if they'll be able to pull this off. We'll have to see.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 25, 2015)

Same sex marriage in fire emblem fates!  guess that's a thing now. Now I want more Bara characters!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Same sex marriage in fire emblem fates!  guess that's a thing now. Now I want more Bara characters!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2015)

According to GameFAQs (the most reliable source on anything) here's a transcript of one of the game's S Supports.

Elise: *Onii-chan.* What are you doing in that flower garden?
Corrin: Waaaah! No, it's not... That's...  R-right. I was just here doing some push-ups.
Elise: No matter how you look at it, I think that's wrong. Were you picking those flowers? They're such pretty flowers, aren't they! Let me see!
Corrin: Here.
Elise: Oh! They smell nice! Ah, I get it. Why you were sneaking around. This bouquet that you made, is there someone you were going to give it to?
Corrin: â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦
Elise: It's just as I thought! Who are you going to give them to?  These flowers mean eternal love in flower language. You shouldn't give these to anyone who's not special to you.
Corrin: Yes. I know their meaning... That's why... Keep them as they are.
Elise: Eh?
Corrin: That bouquet... I was thinking I would give it to you.
Elise: â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ Is that a lie?
Corrin: It's not a lie.
Elise: Bu-but these flowers!
Corrin: Yes. That's right. I wanted you and I once again to become family. I want to give you these flowers.
Elise: Eh? B-but that's...
Corrin: Elise. *I want you to marry me.* If it's with you... I think we will surely make a good family.
Elise: *But... We are siblings...  aren't we?*
Corrin: Yes. But... You and I are not blood related. So if we get married, there shouldn't be any problems with it.
Elise: *I'm happy... I'm so happy but... I... Will I be able to be a wife? Will I just become a hindrance to onii-chan?*
Corrin: No way. After we get married, it will be good just like always.
Elise: ...Just like always... *Playing with onii-chan... Fighting with onii-chan... Waking onii-chan in the morning... Will that be okay too?*
Corrin: Yes. It's perfect. But there is one thing. Once we're married, you can't call me "onii-chan" anymore.
Elise: I-Is that so. That's right. But then... what would be good to call you...
Corrin: You can call me by whatever you like.
Elise: So then... "anata"("you")... How is it when I say that?
Corrin: C-could you say it one more time?
Elise: "You"...
Corrin: ...!!
Elise: I-Is it as strange as I thought? No good?
Corrin: N-no... It's anything but strange... It's so great...
Elise: W-well then that's a relief... "You."
Corrin: Elise... Thank you. It's bad of me, but one last time, can you say it to me?
Elise: Fufufu... You don't have to worry because I'll say it from now on for forever.

Also there's a character with a 'take the enemy's clothes off' attack


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2015)

SirRob said:


> According to GameFAQs (the most reliable source on anything) here's a transcript of one of the game's S Supports.
> 
> Elise: *Onii-chan.* What are you doing in that flower garden?
> Corrin: Waaaah! No, it's not... That's...  R-right. I was just here doing some push-ups.
> ...








wtf is nintendo doing??????


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 9, 2015)

[video=youtube;z1fUHrSXe4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1fUHrSXe4A[/video]

So now the third path officially has a trailer. Named invisible kingdom in Japan. And I couldn't help but think the dragon had a ball gag. XD

Anyways. 3 different path. 3 different stories.  3 separate payments.  Lol. Nintendo ye bastard. Giving ye my money for all 3.


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 10, 2015)

Im so excited for this game! I gave my awakening to my brother while Im visiting the states and I caved and am having it mailed to me while Im here. The gameplay is amazing as is the story every time. And now with a Japanese taste to it I can only wonder where we'll be in the world now and what story we'll get to witness this time!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 13, 2015)

Iceeat said:


> And now with a Japanese taste to it I can only wonder where we'll be in the world now and what story we'll get to witness this time!


A really -really- shitty one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey guess what
FE if doesn't have a plot.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh it's Fire Emblem Fates.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 28, 2015)

I heard that the newest one has more fanservice than ever. Also apparently you can date your sister. I do hope this doesn't get censored when it comes over here, as that sounds like a recipe for censorship.





Imperial Impact said:


> A really -really- shitty one.


What's wrong with the FE series? Good music and strategy oriented combat where you take turns moving troops across the battlefield. I've only played one of the games (Sacred Stones) but I don't see where your big fuss over the series comes from.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> but I don't see where your big fuss over the series comes from.


Shouzou Kaga made the first five FE games. He was about to make path of radiance(the gamecube one) for the N64, He threw a temper tantrum about for shitty the N64 was. (He was forced to make into 3D, This was at the where 2d game were going to 3d) He left Nintendo and made "Tear ring saga" for the PS1 (Where plays like FE and it was 2d) He got sued by Nintendo for copy infringement.

Japan really likes Kaga's games, His games were really challenging, good ost and ton of drama/plot.

Nintendo tried to their best on the GBA and Radiance games, Japan thinks those game are a step down to the old one. Nintendo tries to remake game 1 and 3 for DS but no avail. So Nintendo gives up and caters to the otaku crowd with awakening and IF.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 2, 2015)




----------

